# Almond Kidded!!!!



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

This is my first goat birth! I thought she might have had a few weeks left but apparently not!!!  I'm so happy! One healthy buck. We have been calling him Yams through the whole pregnancy, so that's his name!  She didn't have him in the barn but was moved there shortly after, and mother and son are doing great!! :leap: Almond is some sort of pygmy mix and the father, Hershey, is Kiko/Pygmy (last picture).


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

congratulations pretty boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful buck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww he is adorable..congrads..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's adorable! Congrats!!


----------

